# The new baby!



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

After running around with this little cutie around Petco and Walmart, where he slept in my sister's purse most of the time, we finally brought a little 5 week old baby blue berkshire boy home, who has been named Sasha! The original cage I had set up for him was too big bar-spacing wise, so he had to move into another, but before that we had the world's quickest immersion that changed running away from me into running towards me, and after all of that he was quite tired, so now he's sleeping soundly 









He's just the sweetest little thing! Isaac and Styles started going nuts as soon as they saw the tiny furry thing in my hands, so I (very carefully) let them sniff noses through the bars without touching. Sasha tried to leap to their cage several times to meet them more, but I kept him at bay. I was surprised, honestly, when neither of my 7 month old boys didn't hiss, poof and fur up, sway, or act at all aggressively! Seriously, nothing! I expected a bit of poofing at least, but nope! Very pleased, as I'm hoping this is a sign that the introduction when Sasha's a little bit older will go well!

So happy to have him as a part of the family!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Wee cutie!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

He is beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Awww. Looks likes He's doing well. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

The little monster is hard to get photos of, won't stop his moving, and as soon as he hears the camera he's up to investigate, haha. 

After a nap he came out for some time to relax on the couch with me, then fell asleep tucked in my shirt. 









Haha, an interesting comparison between Styles (who went nuts when he could smell a strange rat all over me) and the new babe!
Sasha vs. Styles
Sasha's face is sort of; "Oh gods, don't eat me!" and Styles' is; "Unhand me, heathen! I am not finished with the investigation!"

Once he relaxes, though, Sasha is content to lay in my arms or on my lap and will start bruxing and boggling when I rubbed about his ears and neck.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

He is so cute and little!! I really want to have a baby rat someday, all of mine were adults by the time I got them and they're all growing so fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Babies are great- but I'm in awe at how tiny this guy is! My boys were 7 weeks old when I got them, and come from a very large line anyways (I met their grand-daddy and he makes most ferrets look small!), so he just seems so very tiny and fragile <3 

He's doing well, though! This morning he was feeling pretty good and snuggly while I cleaned his cage out. It's driving Isaac and Styles nuts to know he's there, but they have yet to act aggressively at all. I don't dare introduce them yet, but I'm really thinking it will go over well when I do!


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

New pictures! Sasha is very friendly with me now, loves snuggling. 

















My favorite;


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't he a handsome little man!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Sasha is a really fitting name . Hope introductions go well!


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

What a cutie! He's so tiny and dapper looking x) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks a little bit like my Lulu  Shes a little darker, has a velveteen coat and she is a dwarf, but since hes so young they look about the same size. And they both have the huge ears....Yours might be giving Lu a run for her money though


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry I don't have any pictures for today, as Sasha has discovered that unraveling his liner and sleeping under it is very comfy and is hiding from the camera, haha. Anyways, he was 6 weeks old yesterday! The amount of growing he's done in the past week is incredible...not so much in length as in bulk. Not chubby though, just normal healthy baby-ratty plump! He's much friendlier, and comes up to the front of the cage to snuggle and play when I call him. Styles doesn't seem to care much about the new comer anymore, and mostly ignores him if he's running around and near the cage, or sniffs him then goes back to sleep. I can't quite tell what Isaac thinks of him, only that he's very curious about the tiny fuzzy. 

I'll be introducing them sometime this week, hopefully all goes well!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! SSSSOOOOO ADORABLE!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

